# Taupe Cats Eyes Tut



## CuddleyBlossoms (Sep 2, 2006)

Cats Eyes Taupe Tutorial *

OK, had a bash at doing a tut, takes a long time lol. Pics aren't that great but hey, it gives an idea. Such scary non-makeup eyes sorry for that.







What I used:

MAC Beige-ing shadestick as base
MAC Vanilla pigment on highbrow
MAC Coco pigment on lid
MAC Chocolate Brown pigment in crease and outer lid
MAC Blacktrack fluidline for cats eye.
MAC Engraved powerpoint under lower lashes
Chanel Cils a Cils mascara in noir
Benefit Browzings on brows
MAC 202 sponge applicator
MAC 209 eyeliner
MAC 213 for shading and applying colour to crease 





















1. Apply the shadestick over eye area.
2. Apply the Vanilla to the highbrow 
3. Apply the Coco to the lid
4. Apply the Choc Brown to the crease and outer lid
5. When done
6. Blended












1. Start outer lid. Lightly load up the 209 brush with the Blacktrack fluidline. Place tip of brush on lid and then whilst pulling towards outer lid place the rest of the length of the brush on the lid brush and sweep the colour to outer of lid. Then load up brush again and lightly apply the tip to corner of eye again using the same techinique sweep the colour until it joins with the line already made. Balance your pinky on your cheek to give stability to your hand whilst doing this. 
2. Thicken the outer line of the liner and bring to a point.
3. Finished result.









1. Line lower lashes with the Engraved powerpoint. 
2. Lightly smudge the liner to give a soft smokey look. 









1. With the Benefit browsings wax I wax the hairs into place.
2. I now use the powder to fill in.









1. Apply the mascara to lower and upper lashes
2. The finished result. 











(crap pic)
*


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 2, 2006)

Ohhhh gorgeous!!! I LOWVEH your eyes!!!! *kisses screen* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you know that u'r my eyeliner-hero!! lol. Great tut!


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_Ohhhh gorgeous!!! I LOWVEH your eyes!!!! *kisses screen* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you know that u'r my eyeliner-hero!! lol. Great tut! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

*grabs and hugs MacVirgin*


----------



## arabian girl (Sep 2, 2006)

goooooood jop sis


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 2, 2006)

I can't wait to try this!  Thanks!!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 2, 2006)

I love your eyes


----------



## Janice (Sep 2, 2006)

Seriously, this is a great application & placement tutorial! Thank you so much for taking the time to do this, I'm this will help many people.


----------



## lara (Sep 2, 2006)

Your eyes are stunning! Is the colour natrual?


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_Seriously, this is a great application & placement tutorial! Thank you so much for taking the time to do this, I'm this will help many people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww that's really nice of you Janice, thanks toots.


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Your eyes are stunning! Is the colour natrual?_

 
Yeah they are natural. They seem to change colour of blue from time to time and then it can depend on colour of makeup and lighting conditions but they can be fairly intense. They lose potency in colour when I wear blues so don't tend to much.

Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Beautiful1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Wow Your Cat Eye Tut Just Blows Me Away! :notworthy:  Thank You So Much For Doing This!


----------



## ccarp001 (Sep 2, 2006)

stunning!! thank you sooo much for this tut!! : )


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 2, 2006)

Fantastic job....do more...do more


----------



## mzcelaneous (Sep 2, 2006)

Great job..and wow, your eyes are beautiful!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 
_




Fantastic job....do more...do more_


----------



## Jaim (Sep 2, 2006)

I use the same things for a cat eye and it never comes out like that! Boo!

You're awesome!


----------



## n_c (Sep 2, 2006)

Great tutorial, love the colors you used.


----------



## emmy (Sep 3, 2006)

Wow... your eyes are amazing! Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 3, 2006)

i love it.......... great tut, i need to check into the brow wax.. anyhoo hope to see more tuts from ya


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 3, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## sabsoobah (Sep 4, 2006)

very nice ...thanks


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 5, 2006)

i loved it 
you have really nice eyelineing skills

mine are ok but not as perfect as yours
haha


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for this wonderful tutorial.

I always LOVE your work, and think your eyes and makeup are gorgeous...Why don't you show your full face??  I'm sure you HAVE to be just beautiful!


----------



## natalie75 (Sep 5, 2006)

*My all time favorite colors*

Thanks, you look beautiful!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 8, 2006)

your eyebrows are fantastic!!!!


----------



## MissMatte (Sep 13, 2006)

Great tutorial!  Thank you for posting it.  It really brings out the blue in your eyes.  These are my kind of colors and I can't wait to try it myself.  I'm not sure I can do as well as you did with the eyeliner, but I'm gonna try lol


----------



## linkas (Sep 29, 2006)

I love your eyes, very pretty.


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Sep 29, 2006)

WoooooW! I love ur eyes..

Excellent TUT.. I need to do better job with my eye liner ..will try to follow the same steps as u did..

Thnx Gorgeous..


----------



## shmoopy (Sep 29, 2006)

WOW - what a great tutorial.  thanks for taking the time to post all of those helpful step-by-step pics!  awesome!


----------



## kattpl (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks!! LOVE IT!! great job!

Kath


----------



## lovemetodeath (Sep 29, 2006)

Fantastic tut, thankyou


----------



## linkas (Oct 3, 2006)

You have very beautiful cat eyes! Wow! Perfect tutorial, thanks!


----------



## maggysfbayb (Oct 27, 2006)

wOw!!! It looks so easy to do!!!! I love these colors and your eyes are so hot!!! Very very beautiful and thank you!


----------



## cno64 (Nov 11, 2006)

What a wonderful shimmery neutral-but-special look! Those colors are great for blue eyes.
Just FYI, it looks great on my green eyes, too!


----------



## Gretchen8 (Nov 11, 2006)

I love it - thanx


----------

